# Their eggs hatched



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

My cockatiel layed 3 eggs and the first one hatched today
Here is a picture 








The next egg Is due on Mother's Day


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

You may want to put more shavings in the nest...couple inches total so the baby is not sitting on the wood at all. If it sits on the flat wood it can spread its legs out too much and might cause problems....Congrats on your baby and good luck


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Baruch-

I told you in your other thread that you must have 3 inches of bedding in the nest and that the babies cannot be resting on the wood bottom. Do you want your babies to have splayed leg defect? If not, you *need* to keep bedding underneath them!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

cute.
but please triple the amount of shavings you have!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I know
I put more bedding this picture was the first picture I took so I had to take it fast, I fixed it already the baby is nice and Confy plus the parents gave it its FIRST feeding


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The second baby unexpectedly hatched this morning 
But when I checked the nest I noticed the third egg has a hole in it and I saw the chicks head dried up, what's up with that I think the parents opens the egg before the date


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=39573 Please take a look at this, the baby could be stuck and may need assistance getting out of the egg.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The first photo with the over anxiouse parents opening the egg is the same exact story that happend to my chick--and the wierd part was that hole and the size of the hole on my egg is the same!! Well in my case the chick only managed to get its head out of the white layer of the egg fly free little one(even though you were never born)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Are you sure that the chick is dead? If it's still alive you may be able to help it hatch out successfully.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes it is dead, it's supposed to hatch on Tuesday but the parents opens it today and its face was dried up so I had to remove it and when I opend the chick there was yolk and blood on the napkin and I saw this orgain? And only the face managed to open, the rest of the body was still on wrapt with egg white


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this is another reason to have the proper amount of bedding under the eggs.

i'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I try to put bedding but for some reason the parents like making holes but I think it stoped


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Baby #2 hatched


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The chicks are getting fed by the parents and their crops are perfect and they aren't red


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

good one


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The 3 day older chick is starting to open its eyes


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

This is what my chick looked like at 3 days old he is 4 days old now and this is him








Is this even normal, 3 DAYS OLD!!!!!!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The small chick is 3 days old today and I see its eyes are opening also


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Their eyes don't usually open that early but there's apparently something in your birds' genetics (or environment) that lets it happen.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I think it's the genetics because the first time they where breeding was inside the house but now their outside and it's the same thing


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The older babies pin feathers are starting to come out a little and today is its first week alive


----------

